# 2 water bottles...what's in YOURS?



## rydbyk

HELP! What works best? Clearly one needs:
1. Electrolytes
2. Carbs
3. Real hydration (from what I understand, plain old water is not the best, as it tricks you body into thinking you are more hydrated than you really are AND makes you want to pee more...
4. Etc

What EXACTLY do you put in your two bottles? I do understand thAT some people have in intolerance for sweet flavors, but this is NOT what I am hoping will be addressed.

I am not sure if I have it correct, but I am doing the following 2 hour ride/race:
Bottle 1: Carbo Pro 2 scoops + one Camelbak Elixir Electrolyte tab
Bottle 2: Plain old water (is this bad...should I put the electrolyte tab in this bottle instead of the other one??)
Misc: Usually one 150g "E Gel"

Is there something MORE EFFECTIVE than what I am doing here. Is there a BETTER WAY to remain "fueled" and "hydrated"?


PLEASE EXPLAIN WHY YOU DO WHAT YOU DO IN REGARDS TO HYDRATION/FUEL MIXES PLEASE!!
__________________


----------



## MontyCrisco

Gatorade in one. Water in the other (rides > 1.5 hours). Gels and bars in the back pocket. I drink the Gatorade first, since it's a quick blast of sugar and salt. After that it's a steady diet of gels or bars, with water. 

I use Gatorade because it's cheap(er), readily available, and I like how it tastes (esp. fruit punch flavor). There is no evidence that anything in those other products, beyond H2O, salts (sodium/potassium) and sugars, will help performance during a workout. I'm not religious about the Gatorade, it's just what's usually available.

I use water in the second bottle because Gatorade tastes hellish when warm and no bottle keeps fluid cool enough after an hour. I don't think water makes you need to pee any more than sports drinks do, but to each their own. If you gotta let one go, you just have to do so. All my group rides make provisions for pee breaks, and solo rides, well, you do what you gotta do.

I use gels and bars on longer rides because they're closer to real food and go down easier than warm Gatorade. I might also pack a pb&j sammich cut into squares, or fig newtons. On rides > 3 hours, I will plan on riding by a country store along the way, and snag either a bottled water or whatever sports drink they have on offer.

That said: you should figure out what works for you. Ride lots, and see if there's a combo of things that keeps you going better than something else. And don't forget to also get in a recovery drink as soon as you get off the bike (hint: chocolate milk).


----------



## Jrmccain

Two 750ml bottles. One with straight water. The other with Elete/water mix.

On rides greater than 2 hours I take Powerbars and gels. I live in a pretty humid summer environment and sweat heaps. I have yet to have any real performance issues.

I prefer Elete over Gatorade both for cost and no additional ingredients.

However, having said that, each person is different and needs to experiment with their own needs.


----------



## MerlinAma

Heard training guru for big name TDF rider say use one bottle of energy drink and one bottle of water to go with your solid food. That plan has worked well for me so far.


----------



## California L33

Bottle 1- water 
Bottle 2- vodka

The real answer is water in 1 and 2 when I'm carrying bottles, or water in my Camelbak when wearing that. I'll take gel and maybe an energy bar on long rides, and a coke. If it's hot, and I mean really hot, I'll add some electrolytes to the water.


----------



## pagey

Bottle 1 - home mix of Maltodextrine, protein, electrolytes
Bottle 2 - Water


----------



## 32and3cross

water in both.


----------



## ericm979

Water doesn't hydrate well? You're listening to marketing BS from sports drink makers. It's worked just fine for humans for millions of years.

I'd use water for both bottles except that on longer rides I need calories, and putting calories in my drink is an easy way get some. I prefer unflavored HEED because it has less taste than anything else I have tried. I don't like sweet stuff.

I prefer to get the majority of my electrolytes from tablets (Endurolytes and salt tablets) so I can adjust my intake independent from my calorie intake. Electrolyte needs go up quite a bit when the ambient temperature goes up, while caloric needs go down slightly.


----------



## HikenBike

ericm979 said:


> Water doesn't hydrate well? You're listening to marketing BS from sports drink makers. It's worked just fine for humans for millions of years.
> 
> I'd use water for both bottles except that on longer rides I need calories, and putting calories in my drink is an easy way get some. I prefer unflavored HEED because it has less taste than anything else I have tried. I don't like sweet stuff.
> 
> I prefer to get the majority of my electrolytes from tablets (Endurolytes and salt tablets) so I can adjust my intake independent from my calorie intake. Electrolyte needs go up quite a bit when the ambient temperature goes up, while caloric needs go down slightly.


I agree and disagree.

For long rides water does not hydrate well. It can cause hyponatremia which is a serious condition (depleted sodium levels are further diluted by pure water intake). One of my riding buddies spent a few days in the hospital after drinking only water on a two day MS150 ride. 

The marketing is BS for the Gatorade/Powerade type of products; too much sugar for endurance activities.

I use the HEED products as well. It is the only thing that I've found that works without missing up my stomach.


----------



## frpax

I don't know... call me crazy, but I've lived in the Phoenix area for 24 years and all I've ever taken with me is water in my bottles. If it's a long ride, I'll stop at a Circle K and get a small bottle of Gatorade, if the mood strikes me. I usually carry a few packets of Gu with me.


----------



## Oxtox

Brawndo in both. 

it's got electrolytes...


----------



## akatsuki

HikenBike said:


> I use the HEED products as well. It is the only thing that I've found that works without missing up my stomach.


HEED for me too. Works well, not too sweet and no cramping. Strawberry tastes good, but I want to try Melon.


----------



## DrRoebuck

Revenge Sport from Champion Nutrition. I've tried just about every drink out there and this one works the best. For me.


----------



## MontyCrisco

Oxtox said:


> Brawndo in both.
> 
> it's got electrolytes...


I hear that's what plants crave too. :thumbsup:


----------



## evs

*My mix....*

2 large bottles for 2 hours is - 3 scoops of Sustained Energy and a packet of emergenC for the electrolytes and antioxidants in bottle #1 and plain cold water in bottle #2, sometimes filled with ice on those hot days. For longer rides I add some fig newtons or power bars or cliff bars. I'll stop off at the local Cumbies to refill on ice and water. They are all cool with that and all have ice makers and a faucet inside.


----------



## rydbyk

frpax said:


> I don't know... call me crazy, but I've lived in the Phoenix area for 24 years and all I've ever taken with me is water in my bottles. If it's a long ride, I'll stop at a Circle K and get a small bottle of Gatorade, if the mood strikes me. I usually carry a few packets of Gu with me.



I think a lot of people are in the same boat as you here. You have found something that "works". Quite possibly though...if you did some research a had the right mix, you would be a lot stronger on your rides...perhaps putting in an additional 20 miles per ride leading to a higher fitness level than ever...

just a thought...a good one too


----------



## alexb618

water x2 if i need anything else (rare unless it is particularly hot) ill just buy something at a shop along the way


----------



## mjdwyer23

Water in one, gatorade-lite in the other.


----------



## trener1

*Prolong*

If it's a short ride, like less then an hour then I'll just use water, but for anything longer
I use this drink mix called Prolong, it really has everything that you need, depending on how long or what intensity my ride will be, I will very how many scoops I put in the bottle.


----------



## quantum

2 28oz. bottles - both with something other than water.

I have done most of my riding in Alabama and Georgia, and for me could never get by on water only. I have tried several times for no other reason than it would be cheaper and easier to refill on the road. But I perform better with something containing electrolytes. I either have Cytomax or on 90 degree+ days diluted Gatorade (or Gatorade Rain), along with CARBoom or GU gel packs.


----------



## empty_set

frpax said:


> I don't know... call me crazy, but I've lived in the Phoenix area for 24 years and all I've ever taken with me is water in my bottles. If it's a long ride, I'll stop at a Circle K and get a small bottle of Gatorade, if the mood strikes me. I usually carry a few packets of Gu with me.


I live in AZ and all I drink is water in two large insulated bottles. The occasional COLD sports drink from a convenience store during summer rides.


----------



## root

Bring more bottles if you can 

I usually have 1L of gatorade, and 1L of water and newton figs, or something else small, dry portable and home made for energy. 

If I go on longer 6 hr or more rides and it's really hot out there, then I have my wife follow me with the car with a fridge of cold drinks and water and food in the trunk .


----------



## Peanya

Short rides = water. Over 30 miles, I'll have both gatorade and water. On the really hot Houston summer days, I'll use my Camelbak with water, and one bottle of Gatorade. 
For snacks, like others, I'll use the generic Fig Newtons at Wally world, or Slim Jim (lots of salt there), GU tri berry, or Clif Shot Bloks, or any combination of what I have.


----------



## Hula Hoop

Cytomax in both, but mixed at one scoop per 24oz bottle, only
2\3 the concentration called for on the label. Only water and I will
have some cramping every time. Cytomax has a more complete
electrolyte blend than Gatorade, not just Sodium and Potassium
are deleted through sweating.


----------



## joness

GenR8 Vitargo and a Nuun in one bottle, and a nuun in the other.

GenR8 makes some pretty bold claims on their website but I've been using the stuff for a year and have been very happy with it, as have my teammates that are using it : http://www.genr8speed.com/endurance/proof.php 

It is just carbs, so I like to get the unflavored, mix it to the strength I want - I can get 280 calories in a bottle with no upset stomach, but often do about 2/3 that - and then drop in a nuun for flavor and electrolytes.


----------



## jlgoodin78

High quality H2O is in both of mine when training. When racing or doing a really, really hard training effort it's Accelerade. Depends on the workout and length of time whether or not Accelerade is in one or both bottles. Accelerade seems to work well for me.


----------



## "rod"

I use diluted gatorade and water. In the extremely humid Kentucky summers with soaring temps I perform much better when I drink gatorade.


----------



## Oxtox

jlgoodin78 said:


> High quality H2O...


uh, what exactly is 'high quality' water...?


----------



## chuckice

Used to do Hammer Heed. Electrolytes + food separate. Now I mix EFS Drink (2 scoops) and a little EFS Liquid Shot (~1oz) in each bottle. All the liquid/fuel/electrolytes I need all in a 1 hr drink bottle. Easier for me to manage the intake of all 3 for longer rides. Just drink a bottle/hour (give or take) and done...


----------



## frpax

rydbyk said:


> I think a lot of people are in the same boat as you here. You have found something that "works". Quite possibly though...if you did some research a had the right mix, you would be a lot stronger on your rides...perhaps putting in an additional 20 miles per ride leading to a higher fitness level than ever...
> 
> just a thought...a good one too


OK, tell me more! What would be potential "right" mixes? I'm open minded enough to try something new.


----------



## Opus51569

• 1 1/4 cups sugar
• 1 1/2 tsp. Morton Lite salt (less sodium but added potassium)
• 2 pkgs. Sugar-free Kool Aid (any flavor)
• 1 gallon of water

or you can spoon 4 tbs. of the dry mix into a 24 oz. water bottle.

"Gatorade" for the budget conscious


----------



## cyclesport45

short rides, less than 1.5 hours, nothing (if cool) or a bottle with Nuun. Longer than two hours, Nuun in one bottle, and Perpetuem in the other. Really long rides I use my Camelback with the Nuuns and one or two bottles with the Perpetuem. And one bottle of Sam Adams in the cooler in the car, waiting for me....


----------



## Sonomasnap

One has the blood of baby kittens and the other has nectar of unicorn brains.


----------



## Steady Grind

2 water bottles

Bottle 1: Scotch
Bottle 2: Cigarettes and a Lighter....(so the stogies don't get soggy in my jersey pocket from sweat )


----------



## monkeybullit

Nuun in both. Not too many calories, not too sweet, not at all syrupy, good amount of nelectrolytes, tastes good enough to help me want to drink regularly. I've never cramped while using it, whereas I have while using other sports drinks.


----------



## hummina shadeeba

homemade mix?


----------



## Oasisbill

Half a bottle of Gatorade before I start, 2X bottles of water, And I drink the rest of the gatorade when I get home. Also either a vegemite sandwich (guess what country I'm in) as it's 30% salt, or a pb/j sandwich.


----------



## kbwh

Maxim in both, mixed to minimum recommended strength. Energy gels, bars, and always a banana or two to fix an eventual upset stomach. The amount of fluid is dependant on race length. On one of the races we do we're supposed to be self serviced for the first 180 km.

And: White bread with salmon and honey!


----------



## ChilliConCarnage

For this time of the year, 2 hours is such a short ride that I might not bring anything. When it gets hotter in the summer, I'll being a weakly mixed bottle of Cytomax for rides over 1.5 hours. I'll up that to 2 bottles if it has a chance of turning into something really long.


----------



## C6Rider

Water in 1 bottle, orange Gatorade with 1 tablespoon of instant coffee in the other.


----------



## bmxhacksaw

C6Rider said:


> Water in 1 bottle, orange Gatorade with 1 tablespoon of instant coffee in the other.


YuuUUUck!!!


Either Perpetuem or Heed (depending on ride length) in one and water in the other.


----------



## Danger Mouse

1 bottle of water and the other bottle is Cytomax. I feel Cytomax really makes a big difference. The only negative side affect for me is that it makes me have to go pee a lot, which is bad when I'm in a moving at a nice pace.


----------



## bahueh

team is supported by NUUN so I used that a lot on longer rides. its cheap. tastes pretty good. easy on the stomach. water in the other. 
used to mix up this crazy potion of Endurox, a little cranberry juice, and salt...tasted pretty good actually. too much work.


----------



## eyezlee

wife and I have always used gatorade g2 split with water in 2 bottles. but this year we are going to experiment with more liquid fuels on our 40-70 mile rides. have ordered both perpetum and sustained energy. she has an issue with eating enough on our rides, so thought is to make it easy by making it liquid.

we will have water/gatorade mixture in one and perpetum/sustained energy in the other.


----------



## MarshallH1987

I usually just have water with some salt and salt substitute in it. If i'm doing longer rides I will add either honey, or dextrose, maltodextrin, sucrose or even very small amounts of fructose. I like the dextrose the most since it isn't very sweet and still does down super easily even on hot days.


----------



## Oasisbill

MontyCrisco said:


> I use water in the second bottle because Gatorade tastes hellish when warm and no bottle keeps fluid cool enough after an hour.


I put ice cubes in my gatorade bottle. It keeps it cold for over an hour.


----------



## dysfunction

Oasisbill said:


> I put ice cubes in my gatorade bottle. It keeps it cold for over an hour.


I'll freeze about half a bottle, at an angle (2x and 4x podium bottles), they'll stay cool enough for hours.. even in Arizona.


----------



## coachstevo

short rides (less than 3 hours)- HEED/water
long rides - water/perpeteum
stupidly long rides - water/perpeteum/HEED


----------



## T0mi

water water water.

Anything else should be eaten.


----------



## Lou3000

coachstevo said:


> short rides (less than 3 hours)- HEED/water
> long rides - water/perpeteum
> stupidly long rides - water/perpeteum/HEED


This.

<1 hour - Water
1-2 hours - HEED and Water
2-4 hours - Perpetuem and Water 
4+ hours - Gasoline.


----------



## ClancyO

Perpetuem and Water

For LONG rides, I even take extra perpetuem powder to mix up a new batch at a water stop...


----------



## Guest

1 hour: Nuun, Water
2 hours: Water, HEED
3 hours: HEED, HEED
3+ hours: HEED, HEED, Perpetuem tabs (pocket)

Used to swear by Perpetuem in the bottles but the tables provide better dosing (and less mess).


----------



## Special Eyes

It so much depends on the distance you are anticipating riding. Not that I'm great, but I can rip off 20 miles with less than a bottle of water if that's all I'm doing. When the plan is for longer, I start eating and drinking within those first 20. Cytomax, plain H2O, clif or fruit newtons (think Trader Joe's), Gu, fruit leather, Sport Beans, etc. I don't seem to have huge glycogen reserves. That's what you need to plan around.


----------



## eboos

Water in one and Cytomax in the other. I also only use one scoop per bottle.



Oasisbill said:


> Also either a vegemite sandwich (guess what country I'm in) as it's 30% salt, or a pb/j sandwich.


I say do you speaka my language?


----------



## jsk0307

Been using Cytomax on my last 2 long rides. Really enjoying it so far.


----------



## rlconzatti

1 water
1 heed


----------



## Wicked2006

1 bottle of Zym or Hammer Endurolytes.
1 bottle of Water.


----------



## jswilson64

Both bottles have ice and water. The "first" bottle has less ice, more water. "Second" bottle has TONS of ice, not much water, but by the time I start on it, it has melted down. Never put anything else in my water bottles, because they're *water* bottles.


----------



## eyezlee

jswilson64 said:


> Both bottles have ice and water. The "first" bottle has less ice, more water. "Second" bottle has TONS of ice, not much water, but by the time I start on it, it has melted down. Never put anything else in my water bottles, because they're *water* bottles.


You must not ride very far, very fast or in the heat.


----------



## jswilson64

eyezlee said:


> You must not ride very far, very fast or in the heat.


I ride 20-30 miles 3-4 times a week at a 17-19 mph average. In Dallas. Whether that counts as "very far, very fast, or in the heat" is up to you. I do what works for me, feel free to do the same.


----------



## eyezlee

jswilson64 said:


> I ride 20-30 miles 3-4 times a week at a 17-19 mph average. In Dallas. Whether that counts as "very far, very fast, or in the heat" is up to you. I do what works for me, feel free to do the same.



Ok you got the heat part. What do you do for electrolyte replacement during / after rides? I'm up north in the Sooner state and its already so hot that straight water won't cut it. I find that if I don't replace as I ride, cramps are soon to follow. :cryin:


----------



## jswilson64

I usually eat something before I ride, like a banana or some kind of energy bar. After rides, eat something, drink more water. 



> Your biggest concern is getting enough water--pure, cool water. Even the salt you lose while sweating can be easily replaced by adding salt to foods.
> 
> Plain, cool water is the fluid of choice when the actual exercise does not last longer than 60 to 90 minutes.


(from University of Illinois Extension), and to be fair, the article does suggest longer periods of exercise may benefit from sports drinks. As I increase my saddle time this summer, I may have to change my ways.

I don't like sports drinks because they're usually too sweet, and also they don't work so good when you try to pour them on your head or back to keep cool. Also, my usual route has several water fountains, so I can refill my bottles if I need to. The only (and few) times I've cramped up have been when the weather is cool and my bottles have WAY too much water left in them for the distance/time I have ridden.


----------



## ernestrome

Frozen propel kiwi lime with a large pinch KCl/NACl (lo-salt) and small pinch Baking soda added. Ice in the other.


----------



## duz10s

one water one powerade


----------



## gailnaz

I like the Hammer products!


----------



## silkroad

Gatorades


----------



## hummina shadeeba

*special vegimite and mollases blend*

salty, occassionally goopy, gross, but probably better than water. Someday I hope to move up to something with artifical flavor and better marketing.


----------



## thalo

monkeybullit said:


> Nuun in both. Not too many calories, not too sweet, not at all syrupy, good amount of nelectrolytes, tastes good enough to help me want to drink regularly. I've never cramped while using it, whereas I have while using other sports drinks.


+1 for NUUN. easy to carry more (tablets in a tube) and not sweet.


----------



## singlespeedbuss

2 waters no ice. pockets in jersey old snacks. My singlespeed holds 1 water bottle so I have a larger bottle for that. Have done 74miles unsupported on that bike. I know where to stop for refills. Have done a century ride on that bike also but refilled and refueled at the stops.


----------



## gamenight

One bottle with orange Gatorade and the other has ice and water.


----------



## Zombie John

jswilson64 said:


> I usually eat something before I ride, like a banana or some kind of energy bar. After rides, eat something, drink more water.
> 
> 
> (from University of Illinois Extension), and to be fair, the article does suggest longer periods of exercise may benefit from sports drinks. As I increase my saddle time this summer, I may have to change my ways.
> 
> I don't like sports drinks because they're usually too sweet, and also they don't work so good when you try to pour them on your head or back to keep cool. Also, my usual route has several water fountains, so I can refill my bottles if I need to. The only (and few) times I've cramped up have been when the weather is cool and my bottles have WAY too much water left in them for the distance/time I have ridden.


Here around Little Rock, I've just been using water all summer. I'm new to road bikes so my longest distance so far has only been 21 miles but my hottest ride was 18 miles in 113 degree heat with about 40% humidity. I think the next ride (20 miles) was cooler, maybe 103 but around 67% humidity -- gotta love the South! Water has worked fine for me, no cramps or anything.

I'm doing a 50 mile ride, though, next month. I'll probably try Sustained Energy/Perpetuem in one bottle and some effervesent tabs in the other. Hope that does the trick.


----------



## trussdude

I take three bottles for rides over two hours. 

Two with water and one with Accelerade mixed at half strength.


----------



## 19surf74

I use Aquarius, which is exclusive to Japan. Similar to gatorade, but more like Heed as it has less sugar and more of the electrolytes that you need. Can't beat the price at $4 for 2L!


----------



## Akez

When racing road races over 25 miles I usually use two bottles with two Gu Brew tabs. I love the Peach Tea flavor.


----------



## Kram

MontyCrisco said:


> Gatorade in one. Water in the other (rides > 1.5 hours). Gels and bars in the back pocket. I drink the Gatorade first, since it's a quick blast of sugar and salt. After that it's a steady diet of gels or bars, with water.
> 
> I use Gatorade because it's cheap(er), readily available, and I like how it tastes (esp. fruit punch flavor). There is no evidence that anything in those other products, beyond H2O, salts (sodium/potassium) and sugars, will help performance during a workout. I'm not religious about the Gatorade, it's just what's usually available.
> 
> I use water in the second bottle because Gatorade tastes hellish when warm and no bottle keeps fluid cool enough after an hour. I don't think water makes you need to pee any more than sports drinks do, but to each their own. If you gotta let one go, you just have to do so. All my group rides make provisions for pee breaks, and solo rides, well, you do what you gotta do.
> 
> I use gels and bars on longer rides because they're closer to real food and go down easier than warm Gatorade. I might also pack a pb&j sammich cut into squares, or fig newtons. On rides > 3 hours, I will plan on riding by a country store along the way, and snag either a bottled water or whatever sports drink they have on offer.
> 
> That said: you should figure out what works for you. Ride lots, and see if there's a combo of things that keeps you going better than something else. And don't forget to also get in a recovery drink as soon as you get off the bike (hint: chocolate milk).


I COMPLETELY agree with all of this, and that's about what I do. Most of my rides are <2 hrs so it's usually just H2O or 1 bottle of Gatorade w/ 1 of water.


----------



## eschummer

I'm a noob and just learning about proper hydration/food, etc. I bonked the other day on a 40 miler in moderate temps (75+) from dehydration. Only had one bottle and just didn't recognize the symptoms to see it coming. Did the same ride again today with 2 bottles and a couple of KIND bars. Temps up a bit, but no problems. All I ever used so far is water, but my rides so far have all been under 3 hours.

It's really great to read about all the available options and what different things work for people! Thanks!

Ed
San Francisco


----------



## Kram

Bottom line; (generally speaking) <1.5 hrs H2O is fine. >2 hrs, you need to eat or drink some carbs, the longer/harder you ride, the more you need.


----------



## Speedmenace

mjdwyer23 said:


> Water in one, gatorade-lite in the other.


Water in one, energy drink in the other is the best combo


----------



## xXCaMeLxxToSiSXx

rides under 2 hours water/water rides over 2 hours water/gatorade


----------



## Guest

Yesterday I did a 2hr ride (in ~100F temperatures) while carrying nothing (no water or food). I headed out planning to gon on a quick "45 minute" ride but felt unusually good so rode much furuther away from home than initially plannd. Shortly after turning around (2x as far away as planned) I realized my mistake, lol. I sensed I was about to crash hard and limped back home super slow (I didn't actually bonk on the ride; I know what bonking feels like from my distance running days so I strategically reduced my effort on the way back) 

On days where I actually PLAN to go for 2 hours in triple-digit heat, I usually carry diluted Gatorade.


----------



## JasonB176

On rides under 50 miles, I usually just go with water in both bottles. On longer rides, I go with water in one and a mixture of 40% flat coke, 40% gatorade (or something similar) and 20% water. It may sound gross but I don't mind the taste and I find it works really well.


----------

